# Just Thinking



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

Soon may be the time to buy real estate but not as far west as you think.

If Scotland votes to break away from the rest of the UK it will take a lot of real estate with it. Shamefully I must say Scotland has the highest concentration of socialist, vengeful thinking population in Europe. Demographic shifts from a greater consecration of people to the lesser concentration will stop for fear of the Scottish propensity for nationalization of assets.

The vote to leave the UK will make the pound sterling weaker in terms of dollars. And, in my opinion real estate prices will not increase immediately because those currently needing to sell will be increasingly motivated due to uncertainty. Therefore English/Wales land will be very cheap in terms of USDs because of exchange rates.

A caution other than this being my opinion; the UK is soon to be the first to issue renminbi-denominated western sovereign debt. This I have not thought through other than there is no western central bank with greater experience than the UK on global currency.

I believe the European Union and Euro to be in unrecoverable trouble. The UK kept its currency while Germany did not. I see this as another reason for buying English/Wales real estate.

With three grandchildren holding dual US/German citizenship; guardianship held by both my children which gives them some European Union rights there might be some banking account asset flexibility. Property ownership in a European Union country will give support to increased family banking flexibility. 

US citizens are having their European bank accounts closed due to new and growing US laws and regulations. Property ownership and dual US/European Union citizenship just might be a good family asset option for future generations.


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

I have to admit -- you are thinking things through. If I didn't know better, I would say you have inside access to the FED. Perhaps you are an economist? Anyway, I retired from the FED after 26 years. 
I totally agree about the Euro -- I predicted failure right from the git-go and could NEVER understand the Deutsche Bank laying waste to the strongest currency in all of Europe ... the Deutschmark. We are not the only country with screwed up leadership.


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

I'm just Joe Shmo that has seen so many people I respected be wrong and ask what made them wrong.

I worked as a plant manager in the Northampton area of England and enjoyed it more than any other part of my career. Maybe I'm just looking for an excuse to buy a foothold there. So am I self justifying or am I correct and looking at an opportunity? I'm willing to put about about 8% of my wealth +/- 2% at risk. Since I do not think I would lose all of my investment the real risk is about half of that.


----------



## big paul (Jul 14, 2014)

they did say on the teatime news that if Scotland votes YES, then house prices in Scotland could fall by as much as £31,000 so you could just be on to something!!!


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

big paul said:


> they did say on the teatime news that if Scotland votes YES, then house prices in Scotland could fall by as much as £31,000 so you could just be on to something!!!


I think he is aiming at someplace in Wales, not Scotland.


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

DerBiermeister said:


> I think he is aiming at someplace in Wales, not Scotland.


Correct I fear that Scotland will nationalize my (if I had some) land or over regulate it. Even England/Wales has "permanent pasture" that I must understand better. It seems it can be either unnecessary re-seeding pasture or Euro Zone restrictions.

There is a ton of research I must do which is why I posted this. I welcome informed and suggestion type criticism.


----------

